# Mario Kart Wii signature required



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Could some kind soul make me a Mario Kart Wii signature, that includes my FC, please?

Whoever is kind enough to make me one will get double entered into this week's giveaway that I am having on Saturday.

Premeditated thanks


----------



## Seven (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Akamai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very much appreciated


----------



## Dylan (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats a mad sig. Good job dude.


----------



## Seven (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, you got modded.






Gif'd. A little lower quality, but not by much.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Danke, much obliged


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 9, 2008)

Is Pacman playable in MKWii?

I thought it was just the arcade rendition of the game.


----------



## Seven (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh lawl, don't use the .PNG. It's oversized; I know it's oversized by dimensions, but at least don't kill the 50kb limit by using a 131kb sig!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 9, 2008)

Akamai said:
			
		

> Oh lawl, don't use the .PNG. It's oversized; I know it's oversized by dimensions, but at least don't kill the 50kb limit by using a 131kb sig!


Actually, it's 130.24KB.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm just testing


----------



## noisound (Apr 9, 2008)

someone make bobevil a new avatar nao !

>_>


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Leave my creepy avatar alone


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 9, 2008)

I made a creepier one


----------



## Dylan (Apr 9, 2008)

hahahaha


----------



## noisound (Apr 9, 2008)

ROFLLLcopter

im taking off !!!1111


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

There ... I changed my avatar


----------



## noisound (Apr 9, 2008)

change it to what CockroachMan made with luigi for a bit =]

although it really does have more creepy powers


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Changed.


----------



## noisound (Apr 9, 2008)

damn you !

it just get uglier and uglier

;O


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 9, 2008)

Eek, that's a creepy sig, the one with luigi


----------



## Seven (Apr 11, 2008)

Guess I'm not qualified for the giveaway then, eh? (*has


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 11, 2008)

Akamai said:
			
		

> Guess I'm not qualified for the giveaway then, eh? (*has


----------

